# 2007 Sunn Radical Plus!



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

SIck looking rig and if the 37 lbs weight is right it should make a good race rig also. But would you expect anyting less? What do you guys think??


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

looks like itll be a killler race rig, any ideas on projected costs? you in SLO right ian? do you know gordon? i think he's coming up this next weekend and were gunna hit the good ones if you wanna come out


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

ScottJensen said:


> looks like itll be a killler race rig, any ideas on projected costs? you in SLO right ian? do you know gordon? i think he's coming up this next weekend and were gunna hit the good ones if you wanna come out


Yeah I know Gordon, what is he on CRACK that is FIRESTONE weekend? Are you guys doing that then driving up here to ride later in the day? I am guessing that bike will be in the 5K range somewhere??? I want to check 1 out real bad.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks sweet.


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah I know Gordon, what is he on CRACK that is FIRESTONE weekend? Are you guys doing that then driving up here to ride later in the day? I am guessing that bike will be in the 5K range somewhere??? I want to check 1 out real bad.


well i dont know what were doing. im not gunna do firestone just b/c its a weak course from everything ive heard and not worth the $$. he was talking about coming up to ridebut nothings been finalized. i go to poly though so ill prob be in slo the whole weekend riding the usual gnarly ****


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yaen it is a fyn course, short but can caryy a ton of speed on it. PM me and we can try and ride? With a little help from BOS there is nothing to worry about on the bearings!


----------



## ScottJensen (Nov 24, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> Yaen it is a fyn course, short but can caryy a ton of speed on it. PM me and we can try and ride? With a little help from BOS there is nothing to worry about on the bearings!


PM'd ya


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

simplicity, I really dig it.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

that bike is frikin GOLD yo, im looovvvviinnnngggg it


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

themarsvolta55 said:


> that bike is frikin GOLD yo, im looovvvviinnnngggg it


EXACTLY!


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

it's the kate moss of bikes


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks really nice.
Someone tell me what the hell is going on behind and bellow the BB?
Is that some sort of extra linkage type deal...sorry for the igornance


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah I know Gordon, what is he on CRACK that is FIRESTONE weekend? Are you guys doing that then driving up here to ride later in the day? I am guessing that bike will be in the 5K range somewhere??? I want to check 1 out real bad.


I don't consider it missing much by riding Tower instead of Firestone....

I may go for practice just to screw around then go up to SLO or back to SB. I just need to pick up some goodies for a new build I'm doing. Afterwards you should meet up with us regardless where we're at to ride.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Clean lines


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

it looks like the suspension works like the RM thrustlink and others, the lower bar is just for torsional rigidity


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Does, The B.O.S.S crew still behind the design? that thing looks so right.

Regards


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, this was posted quite awhile ago, but I could care less, that is a hot little race bike! Everything is so low on it.

so many people were bashing how skinny she looks...


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

looks nice. wish the top tube were lower though.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

> Someone tell me what the hell is going on behind and bellow the BB


the lower linkages below the white swing arm are pull rods. the damper is actuated via a rocker just behind the BB.
maybe this will explain:









if it wasn't skinny, it wouldn't be a sunn!



> it's the kate moss of bikes


wouldn't say so. looks just about right to me 









the old sunn radicals apparently had a bunch of pedal kickback though. Wonder if these are any better. It's still a pretty high single pivot.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah I know Gordon is on CRACK.(DHIdiot)


Exactly


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Is the chick included? If so, sign me up


----------



## PDB (May 16, 2006)

Anyone know how I can get one of these? Frame only or Complete bike?
Thanks!!


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

cool design. looked confusing at first, but that close up helped. neat :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

PDB said:


> Anyone know how I can get one of these? Frame only or Complete bike?
> Thanks!!


I do not think there is a USA distributor at the present time. You may be able to order 1 direct? Let us know!!!


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

sorry to bring back a dead thread but i was looking at the pushrod setup on the radical and can't figure out how they mount the shock to the push rod.is this a shock made specifically for the Radical?any close up photo's would be much appreciated.
cheers,
jon


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

I've always had a hard on for those bikes


----------



## Rouni (Feb 3, 2008)

Only pic that I could find now and If I remember correctly Bos has the only aftermarket shock for Radical.


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

i've seen them with other shocks as well,it looks like that extention just threads on,correct?
cheers,
jon


----------

